# Karaoke installation



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)

how are you all keeping?I haven't been here for a long time


----------



## Liorsky (Oct 6, 2021)

cwc329719738 said:


>


How long did you take to set up that rack? Nice video by the way


----------

